# Clean your BBQ grill rack......



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

.....without chemicals or elbow grease.

I read this in a magazine, tried it, and it works like a charm.

Place the dirty rack onto your lawn where it will collect dew overnight. The enzymes in the grass will do all the work for you. In the morning simply rinse with the garden hose, or wipe off with a rag.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd love to try that but it is way too dry here in NM! I'll see how it goes...

Pat


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to try it. If the dew doesn't do it the neighbor dogs will.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

If the rain ever stops so we can get some dew I'll try that. I wish I could send some of this rain to others who need it.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls girls girls the way to clean your BBQ is when you use your self cleaning oven toss in the BBQ rack too.

Caren


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Caren said:


> Girls girls girls the way to clean your BBQ is when you use your self cleaning oven toss in the BBQ rack too.
> 
> Caren


If I had one of those then I would.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I have to try this! It just sounds too easy.


----------

